# 1 gallon inhabitants



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I need a fish for a 1 gallon tank, no bettas or puffers, so what else is left?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

cherry shrimp are my micro tank occupants.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, shrimp are about the only thing I can think of too.

You _might_ get by with 2 or 3 Guppies or Endlers, but it's not much room.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

how many shrimp then?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

1 dwarf gourami (like a honey gourami). Thats about it other than 10-15 shrimp.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

There is a micro species of rasbora that would do well. They only get to be 1/2" long at most. Sorry, I only know the latin names of plants so I'm no help there. Also, if you do find them they can cost a pretty penny. Ember tetras are also very small.

I say go with shrimp also.


----------

